

Ask HN: Anyone want to help build an open source Zaarly like app in node.js? - thenbrent

I want to use Zaarly. But I know it won’t come to Australia any time soon.<p>I want to learn node.js. But to really learn it, I have to build something in it.<p>Anyone else in a similar position want to build it with me?
======
o6uoq
..maybe you should advertise this on Zaarly? ;)

